# What to do with the existing siding?



## schu777 (Sep 15, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm looking at replacing the siding on my house and have a question.  I have the siding that is 4x8 sheets of fiber board, where if moisture gets in it, it tends to swell out.  Around the corners and covering the horizontal joints is cedar boards.  Under the siding is just the 4x8 sheets of 1/2" foam board.

What would be the best way to put up Vinyl or Cement fiber siding?  Should I take off the existing siding and put up a house wrap?  Or should I replace the bad sheets and put up siding on top of it?

Thanks, Michael


----------



## handyguys (Sep 16, 2008)

Ug

How fat is your wallet? If it were me I would tear it all out if I could afford to. That stuff is called Masonite (one brand). There were lawsuits. check http://www.masoniteclaims.com/ (unsure if that's an official site, don't get scammed)

You may be able to side new right over. Stucco or vinyl may be an option. Don't put on synthetic stucco (also lawsuits)

Good luck


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Oct 3, 2008)

Tear it down and start over.  

Let's say you repair and keep the current siding on and put something new on top.  Then down the road an issue occurs where water is getting through the tip layer of siding, the underlying layer could be effected, swell up and cause you a much bigger headache than the original small leak would have.


----------

